# Seatbelt Recall Angst



## BacktoTN (Aug 13, 2018)

We LOVE our Atlas, which we have had for 6 months. HOWEVER, last week we brought it to the service center for the seat belt recall and the vehicle is now grounded for 6-8 weeks. The service center says it won't have the necessary parts for 6 weeks. We don't know how we can survive that long without 3 rows, and even once the vehicle is fixed we are concerned to the extent that 3 typical child seats may not be safe in the middle row. The standard rental SUV they gave us lacks three rows and is not a good substitute. 

In TN, if a vehicle is out of service for 30 consecutive days in its first year it is presumptively considered a lemon. Is anyone else pursuing the lemon route because of the seatbelt recall, and how is Volkwagen responding to this? Is it worth holding out a couple of months for repairs, or should we just ask for a refund and look for a new SUV (perhaps a Pilot or something else with a wide middle row) that is better suited to our needs? Or is it unrealistic to think any of these SUVs are safe with 3 typical child seats in the middle row?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BacktoTN said:


> We LOVE our Atlas, which we have had for 6 months. HOWEVER, last week we brought it to the service center for the seat belt recall and the vehicle is now grounded for 6-8 weeks. The service center says it won't have the necessary parts for 6 weeks. We don't know how we can survive that long without 3 rows, and even once the vehicle is fixed we are concerned to the extent that 3 typical child seats may not be safe in the middle row. The standard rental SUV they gave us lacks three rows and is not a good substitute.
> 
> In TN, if a vehicle is out of service for 30 consecutive days in its first year it is presumptively considered a lemon. Is anyone else pursuing the lemon route because of the seatbelt recall, and how is Volkwagen responding to this? Is it worth holding out a couple of months for repairs, or should we just ask for a refund and look for a new SUV (perhaps a Pilot or something else with a wide middle row) that is better suited to our needs? Or is it unrealistic to think any of these SUVs are safe with 3 typical child seats in the middle row?


I am not sure about the lemon law here in NJ but the dealer should provide you with a loaner that fits your needs, hence, they should also provide you with an Atlas. I too doesn't have any other mode of vehicle big enough to transport our family other than the Atlas so if it comes to an issue that will require them to keep the car for a long time, I would request/demand the same vehicle as a loaner at least.

by the way, is this only on the earlier built Atlas?


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I am not sure about the lemon law here in NJ but the dealer should provide you with a loaner that fits your needs, hence, they should also provide you with an Atlas. I too doesn't have any other mode of vehicle big enough to transport our family other than the Atlas so if it comes to an issue that will require them to keep the car for a long time, I would request/demand the same vehicle as a loaner at least.
> 
> by the way, is this only on the earlier built Atlas?


They recalled all atlas with bench seats. The recall was issued in June 2018, estimated percentage with defect was reported as 100%.

Reference here: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V380-8703.PDF


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The recall is to check for damage related to using carseat that has a wide base and may damage the seat belt buckle(s). If you haven't been using a carseat there should be zero issue. Why not just get your Atlas back until the parts are in? The only safety issue is if someone sits in the seat but if you are using a child seat it should be fine per what I've read.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> The recall is to check for damage related to using carseat that has a wide base and may damage the seat belt buckle(s). If you haven't been using a carseat there should be zero issue. Why not just get your Atlas back until the parts are in? The only safety issue is if someone sits in the seat but if you are using a child seat it should be fine per what I've read.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The supplement they sent with the recall notice just shows a guard that is placed over the buckles to prevent the damage and also gives specifics as to the base width that is ok to use. 100% of Atlases are impacted but impact just means that thet need to be checked...the damage is probably limited to a v. small percentage and again...will only impact those that have used carseats with a base wider than VW specs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BacktoTN (Aug 13, 2018)

"is this only on the earlier built Atlas?"

That's a good question. I think the recall only applies to models built before June 2018. In later models hasn't the middle seat design been changed to be safer (independent of the quality of the seat belts), or is the middle seat design the same for new models as well as old ones? If later models do not have the same problem because of an improved middle seat design, it seems that if Volkswagen wants to keep its customers and allow use of the the middle seat as originally intended, rather than lose customers other vehicle manufacturers who do not have the problem with 3 seats in the middle row, it could replace the entire middle seat (and belts) with the improved design. That seems an easy fix, though a lot of vehicles are potentially affected. 

Alternatively, it could replace any vehicle declared a lemon for this reason with a new one, which presumably does not have the problem -- though I assume that Volkswagen is not likely to to want to Lemon and ground its entire fleet of Altas SUVs just to provide new SUVs to everyone.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ok, I just ran my VIN and nothing showed up. The build of our Atlas is May 2018. Also, I have 2 car seats side by side installed in the bench (middle and driver's side passenger)


----------



## BacktoTN (Aug 13, 2018)

"Why not just get your Atlas back until the parts are in?"

Our service center is not giving us that option. The rear belts (which we have used with car seats) are damaged and, because of defective design, are not safe for the original intended use. Part of what drew us to this vehicle was that it was marketed as accommodating three full size child seats in the middle row. Because the seat belts are damaged and defective for this use, we have been told we cannot drive the vehicle until the belts are fixed and are also being told we cannot use the middle belt for many child seats. 

I think that it is reasonable to ground a vehicle with this kind of problem, given the potential for liability if anything were to happen, but I also think that any replacement that is provided to us need to be safe for the original intended use. Otherwise, we are being asked to take a car that lacks a material feature that drew us to purchase it in the first place.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BacktoTN said:


> "Why not just get your Atlas back until the parts are in?"
> 
> Our service center is not giving us that option. The rear belts (which we have used with car seats) are damaged and, because of defective design, are not safe for the original intended use. Part of what drew us to this vehicle was that it was marketed as accommodating three full size child seats in the middle row. Because the seat belts are damaged and defective for this use, we have been told we cannot drive the vehicle until the belts are fixed and are also being told we cannot use the middle belt for many child seats.
> 
> I think that it is reasonable to ground a vehicle with this kind of problem, given the potential for liability if anything were to happen, but I also think that any replacement that is provided to us need to be safe for the original intended use. Otherwise, we are being asked to take a car that lacks a material feature that drew us to purchase it in the first place.


wait, you didn't use the latch system for the middle row?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> wait, you didn't use the latch system for the middle row?


That was my point, the seat should be able to use Latch and not the belts...right?


----------



## BacktoTN (Aug 13, 2018)

Of course we use the latch for seats that need this, but there is a still problem with using the middle seat latches for child seats where the seat is wider than 12.6". This is the problem: 

"Car seats with bases 12.6 inches or narrower can be installed in the Atlas center seat using either the seat belt or lower LATCH anchors as long as the base does not interfere with or overlap nearby buckles, Thomas says. If a car seat uses rigid LATCH connectors or has a wide base, as many convertible car seats or booster seats do, then parents should install the seat in an outboard seat."

https://www.consumerreports.org/car-recalls-defects/vw-recalls-atlas-suvs-for-child-car-seat-issue/


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BacktoTN said:


> Of course we use the latch for seats that need this, but there is a still problem with using the middle seat latches for child seats where the seat is wider than 12.6". This is the problem:
> 
> "Car seats with bases 12.6 inches or narrower can be installed in the Atlas center seat using either the seat belt or lower LATCH anchors as long as the base does not interfere with or overlap nearby buckles, Thomas says. If a car seat uses rigid LATCH connectors or has a wide base, as many convertible car seats or booster seats do, then parents should install the seat in an outboard seat."
> 
> https://www.consumerreports.org/car-recalls-defects/vw-recalls-atlas-suvs-for-child-car-seat-issue/


Ok, maybe I'm way off base or don't understand, but the safety issue isn't that the child seats are unsafe when installed with the LATCH, it's that they can damage the regular seat belt buckles and therefore if you were to take the seat out and an adult sat there and used the seat belt, it may not restrain them properly in an accident.


----------



## BacktoTN (Aug 13, 2018)

That's correct, as I understand it. Maybe my expectations are unreasonable but it seems to me that you should be able to use a vehicle with child car seats without damaging your ability to use it for other passengers.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BacktoTN said:


> That's correct, as I understand it. Maybe my expectations are unreasonable but it seems to me that you should be able to use a vehicle with child car seats without damaging your ability to use it for other passengers.


BINGO

That's why I don't understand why you can just tell them "Thanks, but I'll just take my Atlas now and you can fix it when the parts come in." Most folks with kids have the seats permanently installed for tha period of time and won't be removing them and having other passengers sitting there. Sure, they want you to leave it for the liability issues (duh) but it's your car.....take it.


----------



## slowpoke748r (Jun 10, 2005)

FWIW, I have a Britax Elite 35 in the center and a Diono Radian RXT on the driver's side. Brought it in for the seatbelt recall (they also did some software flash while it was in) and they said everything was fine on ours. No buckle covers either.


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

there is a vin range from the recall letter. Mine is after that range so it doesnt apply and I've checked this before. Mine doesnt have any recalls. Picked up 07/13/18


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BacktoTN said:


> We LOVE our Atlas, which we have had for 6 months. HOWEVER, last week we brought it to the service center for the seat belt recall and the vehicle is now grounded for 6-8 weeks. The service center says it won't have the necessary parts for 6 weeks. We don't know how we can survive that long without 3 rows, and even once the vehicle is fixed we are concerned to the extent that 3 typical child seats may not be safe in the middle row. The standard rental SUV they gave us lacks three rows and is not a good substitute.
> 
> In TN, if a vehicle is out of service for 30 consecutive days in its first year it is presumptively considered a lemon. Is anyone else pursuing the lemon route because of the seatbelt recall, and how is Volkwagen responding to this? Is it worth holding out a couple of months for repairs, or should we just ask for a refund and look for a new SUV (perhaps a Pilot or something else with a wide middle row) that is better suited to our needs? Or is it unrealistic to think any of these SUVs are safe with 3 typical child seats in the middle row?


You are an idiot for leaving at the dealer if they did not have the parts to fix it. It is n9t rocket science: Owner; "do you have the parts needed" Dealer; "No" Owner; "Call me when you do"


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

We have one car seat, driver side. And the baby carrier's base rides in the middle. Both are attached to their respective latches. I've talked to my dealer and see how they're coming with the recall issue. They'd said that they're on the list for BO parts, so if I were to bring mine in, it'll be grounded until parts arrived. My reply to them: OK, I'll keep my car and will call you back in a few weeks and check.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BacktoTN said:


> Of course we use the latch for seats that need this, but there is a still problem with using the middle seat latches for child seats where the seat is wider than 12.6". This is the problem:
> 
> "Car seats with bases 12.6 inches or narrower can be installed in the Atlas center seat using either the seat belt or lower LATCH anchors as long as the base does not interfere with or overlap nearby buckles, Thomas says. If a car seat uses rigid LATCH connectors or has a wide base, as many convertible car seats or booster seats do, then parents should install the seat in an outboard seat."
> 
> https://www.consumerreports.org/car-recalls-defects/vw-recalls-atlas-suvs-for-child-car-seat-issue/


Again, maybe I'm confused, but I understand this to mean that the wider base car seats can damage the seatbelt buckles...it won't cause a safety issue with using the car seat itself. The whole thing surrounds the car seat damaging the buckles.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Again, maybe I'm confused, but I understand this to mean that the wider base car seats can damage the seatbelt buckles...it won't cause a safety issue with using the car seat itself. The whole thing surrounds the car seat damaging the buckles.


Yup, that's pretty much the whole issue.


----------



## tjnielsen (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. We too, LOVE our Atlas. Had it for about 6 months as well.

2 weeks ago I scheduled our Atlas to have the rear seat belt inspected. Service manager came out shortly after starting and said of all the vehicles he has inspected mine is the first he has had to fail. Said he was hoping repair would be done within 3 hours. Came back shortly after and said parts had to be ordered and he could not clear the vehicle for use until repair was completed for safety concerns. I was told the repair would be done within 3 business days. They initially offered me a Jetta but bumped me up to a Tiguan with a 3rd row when I complained my family of 6 wouldn't fit in the Jetta (hence I bought an Atlas in the first place:screwy. Fast forward to 3 business days later and we are informed parts are back ordered and repair will take 1-3 weeks. I had told the service manager when this all started that I had plans for a 2400 mile road trip 1 week from initially bringing the car in. The Tiguan couldn't leave the state so we were provided with a rental car allotment. Given the option of a Nissan Altima (again with seating capacity 1 under my needed occupancy:banghead or a Dodge Grand Caravan:facepalm:. 

So we now stand 2 weeks out from dropping the Atlas off with no definitive update on when it will be finished. I've received no updates except when I call to check in on the vehicle. 

After 1 week in the Caravan I can say definitively I still prefer my Atlas, hands down...

We have twins. So we had two Britax Boulevard carseats installed in second row, one behind the driver and the second in the middle position. The ability to place two car seats in the second row and still access the third row was also a huge selling point for us. 

Lemon laws in Arizona specify a car may qualify as a lemon if retained for repairs >30days within the first two years of purchase. I'm really hoping it doesn't come to anything like that but I'm also a little confused as to why any sort of repair could be taking this amount of time. If parts are not available how can they still be producing vehicles at the factory, right?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tjnielsen said:


> I'm in the same boat. We too, LOVE our Atlas. Had it for about 6 months as well.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I scheduled our Atlas to have the rear seat belt inspected. Service manager came out shortly after starting and said of all the vehicles he has inspected mine is the first he has had to fail. Said he was hoping repair would be done within 3 hours. Came back shortly after and said parts had to be ordered and he could not clear the vehicle for use until repair was completed for safety concerns. I was told the repair would be done within 3 business days. They initially offered me a Jetta but bumped me up to a Tiguan with a 3rd row when I complained my family of 6 wouldn't fit in the Jetta (hence I bought an Atlas in the first place:screwy. Fast forward to 3 business days later and we are informed parts are back ordered and repair will take 1-3 weeks. I had told the service manager when this all started that I had plans for a 2400 mile road trip 1 week from initially bringing the car in. The Tiguan couldn't leave the state so we were provided with a rental car allotment. Given the option of a Nissan Altima (again with seating capacity 1 under my needed occupancy:banghead or a Dodge Grand Caravan:facepalm:.
> 
> ...


Why do you yahoos give over your vehicle before the dealer has the parts to do the job in one day? :screwy:


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

tjnielsen said:


> I'm in the same boat. We too, LOVE our Atlas. Had it for about 6 months as well.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I scheduled our Atlas to have the rear seat belt inspected. Service manager came out shortly after starting and said of all the vehicles he has inspected mine is the first he has had to fail. Said he was hoping repair would be done within 3 hours. Came back shortly after and said parts had to be ordered and he could not clear the vehicle for use until repair was completed for safety concerns. I was told the repair would be done within 3 business days. They initially offered me a Jetta but bumped me up to a Tiguan with a 3rd row when I complained my family of 6 wouldn't fit in the Jetta (hence I bought an Atlas in the first place:screwy. Fast forward to 3 business days later and we are informed parts are back ordered and repair will take 1-3 weeks. I had told the service manager when this all started that I had plans for a 2400 mile road trip 1 week from initially bringing the car in. The Tiguan couldn't leave the state so we were provided with a rental car allotment. Given the option of a Nissan Altima (again with seating capacity 1 under my needed occupancy:banghead or a Dodge Grand Caravan:facepalm:.
> 
> ...



Lemon laws do not at all apply in this case because the vehicle is perfectly derivable and safe.
The dealer has absolutely no capability of declaring any vehicle unsafe or anything at all that you wish to do with or to it.
The most he could try to do is void warranty on any part he warned you could damage by ignoring his cautions.
The VW dealer has ZERO authority over any car owned by someone else.
What he was supposed to do was to determine if he had the necessary parts ahead of time, and if he does not, he is supposed to tell you which dealership does have them.
A vehicle is never supposed to be kept by the dealer while waiting for parts.
This is the strangest series of events I have ever heard of, and I think you need to switch dealerships.


----------



## palmasi1 (May 21, 2001)

That is indeed strange. I am using three car seats across and I don’t see any problem whatsoever with the install. The two infant seats, Chicco Keyfit 30, fit using Latch with room to spare. They don’t touch the seatbelt buckles at all. And even if they did, it would take a lot of force to damage the buckles, which again as people mentioned would only matter if an adult or someone were to use the seatbelts. 

I too bought my Atlas specifically for the three across functionality and darned if I’m going to let a dealer hold it for a month for some nonexistent fix. 

That said, the Chicco keyfit are extremely narrow, and we bought them because of that. If your car seats are causing a problem, it’s much cheaper and easier to replace them with Keyfits rather than deal with the whole recall hassle. 

I’ll be staying well away from a dealer until my infant twins are a little older and able to deal with the disruption of a potential transfer to another vehicle. 

I live in an area with extremely strict parking regulations and even getting a rental minivan registered with the parking authority would be a huge hassle. No way.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

palmasi1 said:


> .....and darned if I’m going to let a dealer hold it for a month for some nonexistent fix.....


It would have to be a pretty dim owner that would turn over their vehicle to a dealer for more than a day for this.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

OP - have you picked up your Atlas yet? Is there anything physically preventing you from going and just getting it?


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Ugh stinks to hear of others having this same issue as us. Our Atlas has been in there for over a month already for this very same issue. My wife brought it in because she saw a seat belt issue and was worried but we don't even use car seats any longer.

Fortunately the dealership seems to be on our side. They initially gave us a dealer loaner Passat but have since upgraded us to a car rental loaner which is a Tahoe and fits our family much more nicely and is familiar to me as I drive a Chevy truck myself.

Either way, we have a call into VWoA as we are less than thrilled to say the least.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BaNeM said:


> Ugh stinks to hear of others having this same issue as us. Our Atlas has been in there for over a month already for this very same issue. My wife brought it in because she saw a seat belt issue and was worried but we don't even use car seats any longer.
> 
> Fortunately the dealership seems to be on our side. They initially gave us a dealer loaner Passat but have since upgraded us to a car rental loaner which is a Tahoe and fits our family much more nicely and is familiar to me as I drive a Chevy truck myself.
> 
> Either way, we have a call into VWoA as we are less than thrilled to say the least.


What kind an idiot owner would leave the vehicle at the dealer if there was no parts for the recall. Don't blame the dealer of VW....just a stupid owner.


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

*Are all dealers holding Atlas's at their shops waiting for parts...*

I'm a 70 year old retiree with no need for child seats... However, I have received two recall notices... One for the seat anchors and the other for the emissions label... I just received a service reminder from my dealer for scheduled maintenance, but I am afraid they will see my vehicle recalls and hold my vehicle for back ordered parts... Is this a practice of all VW dealers??? I can always have my mechanic, who works on my other vehicles, do my service requirements... I will call them to see if they have the parts, but if not, I'm afraid they may tell me that they will not hold my vehicle, but then hold it once I take it in... Have any of you been able to escape the "hold" by an understanding dealer, or, are all dealers holding a vehicle until parts arrive... Same question for the stupid vehicle emissions label...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jingranbury said:


> I'm a 70 year old retiree with no need for child seats... However, I have received two recall notices... One for the seat anchors and the other for the emissions label... I just received a service reminder from my dealer for scheduled maintenance, but I am afraid they will see my vehicle recalls and hold my vehicle for back ordered parts... Is this a practice of all VW dealers??? I can always have my mechanic, who works on my other vehicles, do my service requirements... I will call them to see if they have the parts, but if not, I'm afraid they may tell me that they will not hold my vehicle, but then hold it once I take it in... Have any of you been able to escape the "hold" by an understanding dealer, or, are all dealers holding a vehicle until parts arrive... Same question for the stupid vehicle emissions label...


There is no hold for the emissions sticker, just had my oil changed and they ordered it. The seat belt recall is ONLY IF YOU HAVE DAMAGED BUCKLES DUE TO USING THE INCORRECT CAR SEATS. If you haven't used car seats, then you have no issue. They will inspect it and say "good to go". The folks getting their vehicles held...so strange...I would have just said thanks I'll take it home..I mean, what are they going to do wrestle you to the ground when you walk to your car to get it? If you have damaged buckles just don't use those until the parts come in.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

jingranbury said:


> I'm a 70 year old retiree with no need for child seats... However, I have received two recall notices... One for the seat anchors and the other for the emissions label... I just received a service reminder from my dealer for scheduled maintenance, but I am afraid they will see my vehicle recalls and hold my vehicle for back ordered parts... Is this a practice of all VW dealers??? I can always have my mechanic, who works on my other vehicles, do my service requirements... I will call them to see if they have the parts, but if not, I'm afraid they may tell me that they will not hold my vehicle, but then hold it once I take it in... Have any of you been able to escape the "hold" by an understanding dealer, or, are all dealers holding a vehicle until parts arrive... Same question for the stupid vehicle emissions label...


I didn't use any child car seats and had my car in for service. They inspected the seatbelt/anchor and nothing was wrong. If you used an improper car seat and it broke the seatbelt/anchor it will have to be fixed for VW to release it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> I didn't use any child car seats and had my car in for service. They inspected the seatbelt/anchor and nothing was wrong. If you used an improper car seat and it broke the seatbelt/anchor it will have to be fixed for VW to release it.


What is legality surrounding them keeping your car? I just don't see how a dealer or manufacture can "take" you car from you...I mean, if I say "no thanks, I'll take it" and walk out to my car and drive way...what are they going to do about it?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> What is legality surrounding them keeping your car? I just don't see how a dealer or manufacture can "take" you car from you...I mean, if I say "no thanks, I'll take it" and walk out to my car and drive way...what are they going to do about it?


Because you'll get some idiot using it broken get into an accident and sue VW for a defected part. So to avoid law suites maybe VW was advised by their lawyers to take those cars out of service till fixed. One of my cars had a defected Takada air bag and there wasn't any in stock so I told the dealer I'm not driving the car and wanted a loaner car. I told them I not driving a car where I might survive a crash and be killed by the air bag. Two months later I got my car back.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> .....If you used an improper car seat and it broke the seatbelt/anchor it will have to be fixed for VW to release it.


News flash: the vehicle does not belong to VW, it belongs to the owner. VW cannot take the vehicle away from the owner.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> Because you'll get some idiot using it broken get into an accident and sue VW for a defected part. So to avoid law suites maybe VW was advised by their lawyers to take those cars out of service till fixed. One of my cars had a defected Takada air bag and there wasn't any in stock so I told the dealer I'm not driving the car and wanted a loaner car. I told them I not driving a car where I might survive a crash and be killed by the air bag. Two months later I got my car back.


This would only happen with the vehicle owner's permission. Folks need to learn to speak up for themselves.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Well we finally got our Atlas back after nearly 2 months of waiting for the part that was on recall. 

Our dealer was great throughout the entire process but working with VWoA was a joke! They never answered our calls and would only call us at night which just so happens to be when we are usually busy. Overall it was a really frustrating process. Our dealer mentioned that they would often cover payments for the duration of the warranty work as compensation for it taking so long but no such luck. In the end, we were able to get them to give us a $200 gift card but that was the most that they were willing to do.

Hopefully the rest of you have better luck than we did in working with them!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BaNeM said:


> Well we finally got our Atlas back after nearly 2 months of waiting for the part that was on recall.
> 
> Our dealer was great throughout the entire process but working with VWoA was a joke! They never answered our calls and would only call us at night which just so happens to be when we are usually busy. Overall it was a really frustrating process. Our dealer mentioned that they would often cover payments for the duration of the warranty work as compensation for it taking so long but no such luck. In the end, we were able to get them to give us a $200 gift card but that was the most that they were willing to do.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of you have better luck than we did in working with them!


Why in heaven's name would any owner leave their vehicle with the dealer if the dealer does not have the part? How dumb can they be? :screwy:


----------



## tjnielsen (Nov 2, 2015)

Our Atlas was held just over 5 weeks. Dealership seemed to have no idea when parts were coming. Called and complained to VW corporate towards the end of week 3. I would receive an email or call every 4-5 days from that point forward from corporate but with no real update. Then one day dealer called and said parts came in and it was ready to go. VW corporate called hours later and said parts would arrive and vehicle would be ready soon. 

Such a lack of communication between dealer, corporate, and myself was really confusing. We appreciated the loaner vehicle but having a brand new car down that long and being drug around without information for 5 weeks left a bitter taste in my mouth. I complained to corporate when they called after we had to the vehicle back to see how things were. They offered a $100 Visa card which I declined. I asked them to cover the cost of the vehicle while I was without it. They sent me a check for one months payment ($700). 

Frustrated by the whole thing but sounds like I at least go something once the dust settled while many others have not.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

tjnielsen said:


> Our Atlas was held just over 5 weeks. Dealership seemed to have no idea when parts were coming. Called and complained to VW corporate towards the end of week 3. I would receive an email or call every 4-5 days from that point forward from corporate but with no real update. Then one day dealer called and said parts came in and it was ready to go. VW corporate called hours later and said parts would arrive and vehicle would be ready soon.
> 
> Such a lack of communication between dealer, corporate, and myself was really confusing. We appreciated the loaner vehicle but having a brand new car down that long and being drug around without information for 5 weeks left a bitter taste in my mouth. I complained to corporate when they called after we had to the vehicle back to see how things were. They offered a $100 Visa card which I declined. I asked them to cover the cost of the vehicle while I was without it. They sent me a check for one months payment ($700).
> 
> Frustrated by the whole thing but sounds like I at least go something once the dust settled while many others have not.


This sounds much like our experience. Our dealership did what they could to be our advocate but there was a huge disconnect between them and corporate and us. Just like with you, we were waiting and basically hounding them for an update and then all of a sudden the part shows up and the car is done same day after 7 weeks of waiting. Thanks for sharing your experience though, seeing that you were able to get them to budge, I intend to revisit this with the manager who also was less than helpful.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tjnielsen said:


> Our Atlas was held just over 5 weeks. Dealership seemed to have no idea when parts were coming. Called and complained to VW corporate towards the end of week 3. I would receive an email or call every 4-5 days from that point forward from corporate but with no real update. Then one day dealer called and said parts came in and it was ready to go. VW corporate called hours later and said parts would arrive and vehicle would be ready soon.
> 
> Such a lack of communication between dealer, corporate, and myself was really confusing. We appreciated the loaner vehicle but having a brand new car down that long and being drug around without information for 5 weeks left a bitter taste in my mouth. I complained to corporate when they called after we had to the vehicle back to see how things were. They offered a $100 Visa card which I declined. I asked them to cover the cost of the vehicle while I was without it. They sent me a check for one months payment ($700).
> 
> Frustrated by the whole thing but sounds like I at least go something once the dust settled while many others have not.


An owner would have to be an idiot to leave their vehicle at the dealer if they did not have the parts for the recall. Are you an idiot then?


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

Does anyone have pictures of the damaged belts and the fix? I thought i read there was a guard they added...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The isn't whether you used latch or not, it's the if you used a seat with a wider base than recommended, the seat could potentially damage the seatbelt latches on either side. The guards just protect against damage and they issued specific guidance on the allowable base width of the seats that should be used.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> The isn't whether you used latch or not, it's the if you used a seat with a wider base than recommended, the seat could potentially damage the seatbelt latches on either side. The guards just protect against damage and they issued specific guidance on the allowable base width of the seats that should be used.


This actually isn't completely correct. We hadn't used a seat with a wider base than recommended as our kids are out of their seats now. I heard that heat can play a factor in it also. I'm not totally sure what the scoop is but at least we have it fixed now and are beyond it.


----------

